# Sad stuff



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 336087.htm


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

This is a horrible deal. Its hard to believe something like this. We kind of take for granted the "nice" lifestyle we have in North Dakota. It doesnt really set in until something like this happens right here at home. I sure hope they find that poor girl. And when they do i hope somebody introduces the person who did it to a shotgun :******:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

sick bastards....thats what it comes down too. No matter how good 99% of the population is it only takes 1 bad seed to ruin it all. I can't imagine the agony her parents are going through. And in the middle of the afternoon (4 pm).....if it is a kidnapping (99% likely) someone had to have seen something don't ya think?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

They shouldn't use a gun, they should break their legs and arms, and give a bat with rusty spikes to the girl and let her have her way with them. She has my prayers!

Mav....


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Update was just on the news, they arrested a guy out of Crookston in connection with the case. Thats all they would say for now. Hope this turns out for the better...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry to say, but the news tonite didn't sound good. I surely hope I'm wrong.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Just read the update on Yahoo news. Doesn't sound very good.  How sad that they let that sick bastard back out of jail and he goes and does something like that. :******: :sniper:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.doc.state.mn.us/level3/Offen ... OID=108212


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforksherald/


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I hope and beleive that there is a special place that God has in hell for people that do this kind of stuff. I personally would like to see a 4 foot length of 3" diameter pig iron with one end shoved up his *** about 2 feet and the other end over a red coal fire and cook him from the inside out. Thats just my opinion.

:sniper:

(Or put him in the general population in a prison, they know how to treat people like him.)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

War On Terrorism :roll:

Do most of you know how many Sex offenders are out of prison ??? :******:

How many they have lost track of ??? :******:

Our Politicians & Legal System have let it happen :******:

85% repeat as Sex Offenders :******:

This is Terrorism that has gone on forever & most don't care until it effects them personally :******:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=slv1& ... +offenders

Type in your own State & Sex Offender in a Search Engine

:******: :******: :******:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

So Sad

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=slv1& ... ders+in+ND

http://www.klaaskids.org/st-nodak.htm

these are on prevention

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=slv1& ... Prevention

Sorry about the Rant - I can sure see why they used to have Lynch Mobs back in the old days


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While this is a very sad case it underscores why we need judges to follow the rule of law instead of a political agenda. When in th past this type of person would have been keep in a state institution he was released because of leftist pandering.

Having daughters of my own and having attended some of the community meetings on sex offenders living among us, I come away with a sick feeling that law enforcement know it will happen again, but a powerless to do anything about it.

This is the second time in six months that people that should not be back in the public have forever damaged the lives of others. In August a 13 year old girl was brutally raped in Moorhead and know Dru. I implore all to think of this and remember this when you go to the voting booth and remember if those that you elected are serving you or the politcal machine by blocking appointments of judges that have demostrated hard line action and no namby pamby pandering to a liberal belief that criminals ahve more rights than victims..


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Unfortunately Fetch, I do know how may sex offenders live in my community. I work in law enforcement, and yes unfortunately a big percentage of sex offenders will do the same thing again, and there is not much that can be done. Unfortunately they don't give very much prison time for child molesters etc, unless it is a forceable rape, then they may get more. Most of them are in and out of jail in less than 5, sometimes 10 years. In my opinion there is no excuse for this. They have to register, etc so everyone knows where they live, but that doesn't mean that the people in the next town over will recognize them when they are out looking for the next victim. Very sad, and my prayers are with the family of Dru.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Unfortunately Fetch, I do know how may sex offenders live in my community. I work in law enforcement, and yes unfortunately a big percentage of sex offenders will do the same thing again, and there is not much that can be done. Unfortunately they don't give very much prison time for child molesters etc, unless it is a forceable rape, then they may get more. Most of them are in and out of jail in less than 5, sometimes 10 years. In my opinion there is no excuse for this. They have to register, etc so everyone knows where they live, but that doesn't mean that the people in the next town over will recognize them when they are out looking for the next victim. Very sad, and my prayers are with the family of Dru.


----------

